# Help Identifying Wild Bird



## Slamdance (Apr 8, 2008)

Wondering if you guys could help me identify a wild bird in the Lincolnshire are, heres what i know:

- Its black & white but not a magpie
- Makes a whistling sound that sounds somewhere between a seagull and a bird of prey.
- Tumbles in the air a lot when flying.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Slamdance said:


> Wondering if you guys could help me identify a wild bird in the Lincolnshire are, heres what i know:
> 
> - Its black & white but not a magpie
> - Makes a whistling sound that sounds somewhere between a seagull and a bird of prey.
> - Tumbles in the air a lot when flying.


I expect a picture would help........


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

The only birds that "tumble" are either Abyssinian Rollers, Coracias abyssinicus, (http://www.camacdonald.com/birding/Sampler2_Rollers.htm) Here are some pics of them, but those are a tropical bird and quite blue or domestic birds. The other possibility and much more probable from what you say are roller or tumbler pigeons. They come in many colors, including magpie marked. I would guess without any more information that you're seeing a lost Birmingham Roller that rolling in flight. 

Frank Mosca


----------



## FENERLI (Jun 2, 2008)

it can be a Turkish tumbler.. many colors are available of this breed. http://www.turkishtumblers.com/ check out this site there are lots pictures of Turkish tumblers..


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

Black and white warbler? White-throated Swift?

How big is it?


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Bobolink? It's a marsh bird, makes a lot of different calls


----------

